# Erfahrungen mit SSDs

## TheSmallOne

Hi,

wollte mal fragen, wie so die Erfahrungen mit SSDs sind. Ich habe mir nämlich gedacht, dass ich mir vielleicht auch mal so eine zulege, um mein System ein wenig zu beschleunigen.

Ich bin mir nur noch etwas unsicher, wie ich sie einbinde. Einerseits möchte ich ja schon eine spürbare Beschleunigung des Systems erreichen, aber auf der anderen Seite haben diese Geräte ja nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Schreibzyklen, also sollte man eine Partition mit möglichst wenig Schreibaktionen wählen.

Meine gegenwärtige Idee wäre, dass ich /usr auf die SSD lege und /usr/portage wieder auf HDD. In /usr liegen ja die meisten Programme und libraries, also sollte ja eine Beschleunigung zu erwarten sein. /usr/portage hingegen wird mir zu oft geschrieben.

Wie ist eure Meinung?

----------

## py-ro

Vergiss das mit den Schreibzyklen bei aktuellen SSDs einfach wieder.

Solange Du diese nicht durchgehend neu beschreibst und nahe zu 100% Voll hast, wirst Du die Limits nicht erreichen, bzw. der Ausfall ist nicht Wahrscheinlicher als bei einer HDD.

Bye

Py

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab schon diverse Systeme mit SSDs. Da sieht das immer so aus:

/ SSD

/tmp tmpfs

/var/tmp tmpfs

/var/log tmpfs (bei Servern HDD)

/usr/portage samba oder HDD (kann man auch in ein tmpfs legen wenn man es selten braucht)

Damit hab ich bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt. Außer das man zum emergen von Firefox, Thunderbird und LibreOffice meistens nicht genug RAM hat. Das behebe ich dann temporär immer mit einem mount -o bind /mnt/floppy /var/tmp/portage

Sonst ist das alles Prplemlos.

Sebastian

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich betreibe seit 3 Jahren je einen Linux (Gentoo) und einen Windows Rechner mit:

1 x SSD  120GB OCZ SATA 2 Vertex Series Solid State Drive

1 x SSD   60GB OCZ SATA 2 Vertex Series Solid State Drive

ohne Probleme. Die Beschleunigung ist sehr deutlich spürbar und überrascht so manche Gäste, wenn sie es live sehen. In dem Gentoo PC hab ich die SSD als / eingebunden und alles läuft darauf, lediglich für alte Daten habe ich eine weitere HDD eingebunden. Und natürlich werden regelmäßig Backups gemacht, das sollte klar sein.

----------

## musv

Hatte bisher auch noch keine Ausfälle, obwohl ich zu den berüchtigten OCZ gegriffen hab. Grad für ein Notebook lohnt sich eine SSD, da die Dinger auch etwas stoßfester sind als normale Festplatten.

----------

## schmidicom

Habe auch eine SSD von OCZ sowohl im Laptop als auch im grossen Computer und bis jetzt keine Probleme in Sicht.

```
Modell: ATA OCZ-VERTEX2 (scsi)

Festplatte  /dev/sda:  115GB

Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/512B

Partitionstabelle: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Nummer  Anfang  Ende   Größe  Dateisystem  Name              Flags

 1      1049kB  211MB  210MB  fat32                          boot

 2      211MB   115GB  115GB  ext4         Linux filesystem
```

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           vfat            defaults,auto   0 0

/dev/sda2               /               ext4            defaults,noatime,discard 0 1
```

```
$ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4054684k,nr_inodes=1013671,mode=755)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=755)

tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=755)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-cgroups-agent,name=systemd)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct,cpu)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/memory type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,memory)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/devices type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,devices)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/perf_event type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,perf_event)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/hugetlb type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,hugetlb)

systemd-1 on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type autofs (rw,relatime,fd=20,pgrp=1,timeout=300,minproto=5,maxproto=5,direct)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,relatime)

hugetlbfs on /dev/hugepages type hugetlbfs (rw,relatime)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp850,iocharset=iso8859-15,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
```

----------

## TheSmallOne

Okay, wenn das mit den Schreibzugriffen nicht mehr so das Problem ist, dann brauche ich mir da ja keine Gedanken drüber zu machen.

Aber das komplette System auf die SSD zu packen möchte ich denke ich dennoch nicht. Dazu ist meine HDD noch nicht alt genug.

Ich schätze dann fange ich erstmal so an, dass ich alles außer die temp-verzeichnisse, log, /usr/portage und /home auf die SSD packe.

----------

## Max Steel

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Okay, wenn das mit den Schreibzugriffen nicht mehr so das Problem ist, dann brauche ich mir da ja keine Gedanken drüber zu machen.
> 
> Aber das komplette System auf die SSD zu packen möchte ich denke ich dennoch nicht. Dazu ist meine HDD noch nicht alt genug.
> 
> Ich schätze dann fange ich erstmal so an, dass ich alles außer die temp-verzeichnisse, log, /usr/portage und /home auf die SSD packe.

 

/usr/portage und /var/db/pkg auf die SSD zu packen bringt übrigens enorme Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bei allen portage-befehlen ^^ (nur so nebenbei)

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> /usr/portage und /var/db/pkg auf die SSD zu packen bringt übrigens enorme Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bei allen portage-befehlen ^^ (nur so nebenbei)

 

Das hab ich bei mir in einem squashfs. Damit ist der Portage inklusive Overlays nur 70 mb groß. 

Bei meinem großen Rechner (24GB Ram) ist's mittlerweile so:

Portage als squashfs -> muss damit auch nur 1x aktualisiert werden. Das Portage-Image wird dann einfach auf alle anderen Rechner rübergeschoben.

Gesamtes System auf SSD

/var/tmp/portage und /tmp als tmpfs 

Userverzeichnis ebenfalls SSD. Damit auch die ganzen kleinen Konfigurations- und Cachedateien von der SSD profitieren können

Datenverzeichnis (Downloads, Dokumente, Multimediazeug) auf der HDD. Also die Daten, die nicht schnell gelesen werden müssen, die eher sequentiell gespeichert werden und wo die Lesegeschwindigkeit die Systemgeschwindigkeit nicht beeinflusst.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Userverzeichnis ebenfalls SSD. Damit auch die ganzen kleinen Konfigurations- und Cachedateien von der SSD profitieren können
> 
> Datenverzeichnis (Downloads, Dokumente, Multimediazeug) auf der HDD. Also die Daten, die nicht schnell gelesen werden müssen, die eher sequentiell gespeichert werden und wo die Lesegeschwindigkeit die Systemgeschwindigkeit nicht beeinflusst.

 

Da will ich doch kurz nachhaken:

Heißt das, dass du die Verzeichnisse mit den großen Daten außerhalb des /home/<user> Zweiges untergebracht hast, oder hängst du die entsprechende HDD erst dort ein?

(oder symlinks/mount bind?)

----------

## Max Steel

Ich mounte z.B. ein /vol1 und ein /virtualmachines auf dem aussschließlich ich Zugriff habe (und über entsprechende Groupenrechte ausgewählte freigegebene per NFS/CiFS aus dem Netzwerk)

Nix mit symlinks.

Außerdem wird hier noch per nfs-mount von server /pub/musik und ähnliches gemountet.

----------

## musv

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Heißt das, dass du die Verzeichnisse mit den großen Daten außerhalb des /home/<user> Zweiges untergebracht hast, oder hängst du die entsprechende HDD erst dort ein?
> 
> (oder symlinks/mount bind?)

 

Japp, letzteres. Sieht bei mir in etwa so aus:

/mnt/daten: Da existieren noch einmal Verzeichnisse: userabc, userxyz

Die mounte ich dann beim Systemstart in der fstab mit mount bind nach /home/userabc/Daten und /home/userxyz/Daten.

----------

## kriz

p.s 

Selbst alte SSD's mit aktueller Firmware laufen inzwischen sehr zuverlässig.

Für mich persönlich war die Entwicklung und Verbreitung von SSD's ein bleibender Eindruck. 

Mit 100€ konnte man nach den ersten Firmware-Updates der Hersteller sein System "spürbar" beschleunigen.

In meiner GentooBox läuft seit knapp drei Jahren eine OCZ mit 60GiB.

Natürlich hat diese Art Hardware ihre Macken.

Auf root sind nur die Kerndaten.

/home; /tmp; /var/tmp; /usr/portage sind auf HDD's gemountet.

Solange kein Firefox, Thunderbird oder Libreoffice-Update ansteht ist noch /var/tmp/portage als tmpfs gemountet.

In dieser Konfiguration macht die Box seit Jahren ihren Dienst.

```

ATA Disk

/0/1/0.0.0

product: OCZ-VERTEX2

bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

logical name: /dev/sda

version: 1.37

serial: OCZ-0NU0M9YU4F2S75FP

size: 55GiB (60GB)

capabilities:

   Partitioned disk,

   MS-DOS partition table

configuration:

   ansiversion: 5

   signature: 000c29e0

```

Und der Preis..... ja, der muss runter!

----------

## slick

Vielleicht ist mein SATA Controller zu lahm, aber subjektiv war die Geschwindigkeitssteigerung nach dem Umstieg alte SATA > SSD (am Desktop-PC) nicht so stark wie erwartet. Ok, der Systemstart ist insgesamt gefühlt schneller, große Programme (LibreOffice) starten deutlich schneller, das System wirkt irgendwie reaktionsfreudiger, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich habe mir den Unterschied extremer vorgestellt. Ich war wirklich ein wenig enttäuscht. 

```
# lspci|grep ATA

00:0e.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)
```

```
# hdparm -tT --direct /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing O_DIRECT cached reads:   262 MB in  2.01 seconds = 130.20 MB/sec

 Timing O_DIRECT disk reads: 400 MB in  3.01 seconds = 132.79 MB/sec
```

```
# smartctl -a /dev/sda|grep Model

Device Model:     SanDisk SDSSDP064G
```

----------

## py-ro

Das Ding scheint auch ziemlich lahm zu sein, 130 MB/s schaffen ja schon meine Green-Platten.   :Sad: 

----------

## slick

Muss am Controller liegen, die SSD schafft nach Benchmarks Dritter deutlich mehr.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Kann an der SSD ansich liegen. Das von dir gewählte Modell gilt nicht gerade als Rakete.

Kann am SATA-Slot liegen. Ich nehme an die SSD hängt an SATA-II, da darfst du gut die Hälfte der möglichen Leistung abziehen.

Kann an nicht eingeschaltetem AHCI (BIOS) und/oder im Kernel liegen.

Kann an einer falschen Partitionierung liegen. Ich verwende z.B. immer gdisk.

Kann an einer zu alten Firmware liegen. Wenn die SSD aber grundsätzlich läuft würde ich die Finger von einem Update lassen.

Ich denke nicht, dass es am Controller liegt. Die haben nicht diesen Einfluß auf die Geschwindigkeit.

Und wie du selbst schreibst kann die SSD deutlich mehr, ergo liegt's nicht am Controller.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die SSD ist echt keine Rakete.

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
# hdparm -tT --direct /dev/sda 

/dev/sda:

 Timing O_DIRECT cached reads:   920 MB in  2.00 seconds = 459.30 MB/sec

 Timing O_DIRECT disk reads: 1454 MB in  3.00 seconds = 484.32 MB/sec
```

Sebastian

----------

## slick

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Kann am SATA-Slot liegen. Ich nehme an die SSD hängt an SATA-II, da darfst du gut die Hälfte der möglichen Leistung abziehen.
> 
> Kann an nicht eingeschaltetem AHCI (BIOS) und/oder im Kernel liegen.

 

Ich weiß nichtmal was für eine SATA das ist. Ich denke mal bestenfalls (!) SATA II.

Ich kann noch nichtmal AHCI im Bios einstellen. Ich kann nur den SATA-Controller an oder aus machen. Das Board ist da vermutlich wirklich zu alt. 

Ich habe schon über einen Einbau SATA Controller nachgedacht, aber 1) müßte ich schauen ob ich überhaupt schon einen PCIe-Steckplatz da habe (und bin gerade zu faul um unter den Schreibtisch zu kriechen und da rumzuschrauben) und 2) ist mir die Auswahl zu groß um wieder Blödsiunn zu kaufen. Jemand eine Empfehlung mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Dann würde ich schon das Board tauschen, neue neue CPU drauf usw.. Warum? Weil dein System schon so klingt als bekommst du für 100-200 Euro die mehrfache Leistung zu einem geringeren täglichen Stromverbrauch. ^^

----------

